# What are your next 5 gun purchases?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Under Propellerhead's urgings, this is a new thread he had an idea for.

At this point, what are the next 5 gun purchases you have, and in what order? We all know that we can change out minds next week. But, for now... What do ya wanna get (and can realistically get)....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

1. XD-40 SC
2. Mossberg 500 with tactical mods
3. RRA AR-15 build 
4. 1911 (either Kimber or SA)
5. Some sort of BUG, probably a Kel Tec or Bersa


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1. Keltec 32 (will get this soon for sure)
2. Walther P99 Q/A (I wanna get the other trigger style)
3. Another 1911 - not sure on the brand yet, but in the $700 range
4. Maybe a Beretta Storm carbine after - because after the 1911, there is really no other handguns I want.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

1. Bersa 380 for pocket carry.
2. Beretta Cx4 carbine for plinking.
3. Maybe another XD (a subcompact or a .40 S&W) to round out my set.
4. An old military issue 1911 for historical value.
5. An AR-15 for plinking.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

A little clarifier, if you please......below is my list of my next "most wanted" five handgun purchases ('nother complete list for non-handguns). As we all know, finances dictate everything!

1. S&W 625 in .45 Colt 
2. HK P7M8 (or P7M13)
3. 1911 Commander length (4") stainless .45 ACP (Colt,Kimber,Springy,?)
4. HK Tactical (.45 ACP, of course)
5. STI VIP


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ship, 
Sorry, you must choose 5 in order to pass this test and play this game. Just make a Hi-Point #5. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Being my gun budget is not unlimited I'll mix and match (in very loose order, because I tend to pick up guns at random  )...

] Springfield Armory 1911-A1

] Browning Citori O/U 12 ga Shotgun 

] Beater 870 Express or Mossberg pump Deer/Bird Combo 12ga (for waterfowling so I don't destroy my nice ones)

] Franchi or Benneli M1 20 ga semi-auto shotgun for doves or my son to hunt with

] Some kind of Full-sized 9mm Pistol for IDPA


also on the look out for:

Taurus 7 shot .38 Special Revolver in Stainless
Probably a S&W SW40VE .40


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

1. M&P compact 9mm
2. Kel-Tec .32
3. Springfield XD 9 full size
4. M&P .45
5. 1911 ( Kimber or S.A.)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Being my gun budget is not unlimited I'll mix and match (in very loose order, because I tend to pick up guns at random  )...
> 
> ] Springfield Armory 1911-A1
> 
> ...


Buckeye,
I would recommend you check on the Stoeger auto shotgun for a beater. They have a combo barrel thing for slugs or shot, a synthetic stock, etc. They are VERY reasonably priced and they are part of the Bennelli (sp), Beretta, Franchi, conglomerate(sp). I have one of their 20 ga. side-by-sides and it is plain but very well made.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

1) Benelli M1 Tac Shotgun for MultiGun matches 12ga
2) USP Full Size or Tac .45
3) Used S&W 29 .44
4) Custom AR platform .204
5) Wilson CQB Compact .45


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Hummmm...
1. Mossberg 500 mariner~stainless (for da boat)
2. XD9 (plinking)
3. Springfield Armory Scout 2 ( plinking :smt077)
4. STI 1911 (need)
5. Ruger Alaskan 454 2" pipe (small packable cannon while fishing in Wyoming & Montana... my CCW for bears :smt028)

there we go, I don't think thats asking too much....right?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

1. 22LR / 32ACP convertion for HK P7k3
2. S&W 442 - 38 Spl
3. STI VIP - 38 Super
4. Detonics USA Combat Master - 45 ACP
5. Coonan .357 

1st Alt. FN PS90
2nd Alt. Fredom Arms 454


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

1. Don't Know
2. Not Sure
3. Undecided
4. Good Bargain
5. Uncertain

There could be one more, but I'm not too sure about it.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Clyde said:


> 1. 22LR / 32ACP convertion for HK P7k3
> 2. S&W 442 - 38 Spl
> 3. STI VIP - 38 Super
> 4. Detonics USA Combat Master - 45 ACP
> ...


Clyde,
What's an HK P7k3? Got a pic?


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

1) S&W 686
2) Browning HP
3) Colt 1911
4) Ruger .22
5) 92FS INOX
6) Colt Delta Elite
7) Remington 870 Youth Express
Ooooppps, Sorry, I got carried away.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Buckeye,
> I would recommend you check on the Stoeger auto shotgun for a beater. They have a combo barrel thing for slugs or shot, a synthetic stock, etc. They are VERY reasonably priced and they are part of the Bennelli (sp), Beretta, Franchi, conglomerate(sp). I have one of their 20 ga. side-by-sides and it is plain but very well made.


I'll have to look at the Stoegers, I actually have 2 Baikal MP-153's w/ wood stocks that I beat around, cheap and built like tanks...but hey you can't have too many shotguns :smt077 (I'm the Baikal Fan Club President  ) Remington bought the distribution rights and renamed the "Spartan" in America.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Charlie
Do I have Pictures? Do I sound like a Gun Nut? I happen to have one right here in my wallet where my Money use to be :smt117

Heckler & Koch P7K3 Caliber is .380 ACP










Here is a Link with some detail on the weapon - Chris's unofficial HK P7 Webpage


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I'll go with these.
1. HK-p7k3 I like the one Clyde's got.
2. Kel-Tec 9mm.
3. S&W 1911 Stainless steel scandium.
4. S&W 686 4"barrel
5. Ruger Blackhawk in 44 Mag.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

1) AR-15 (might build it vs. buy a finished one)
2) OD P99 AS (wishful thinking)
3) Finish out the mods to my Mossy 500
4) Decent 1911
5) Barrett .50 cal (Pie in the sky)


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*1 to 5*

Which ever one I can convince Vicki she likes best 

Ron


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

1. HK P2000 compact
2. Walther P99c
3. Springfield Loaded 1911
4. Taurus .38 CIA
5. Type II Phaser


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> 5. Type II Phaser


..oooo... with or without Stun?...


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Ruger 22/45 Stainless
Ruger kp345
Ruger kp90
Colt Gold Cup .45
Walthers 9 MM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't realistically afford even a Hi-Point right now, but if my funds were in order my next five firearms would be (not all handguns, of course):

1. Remington 870 Express
2. Sig P220 Equinox
3. Springfield XD-40
4. Henry Golden Boy
5. Swiss K-31


----------



## TWilliams (Jul 5, 2006)

1. Beretta 92
2. Another 1911, prob. a 4" carry
3. HP
4. XD of some variety
5. Sig 239


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

1. Walther P99
2. S&W M29-2
3. Browning High Power
4. S&W M19 or 66
5. CZ 75


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

swilcoxaz said:


> 1. Walther P99


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

DD said:


> ..oooo... with or without Stun?...


WITH stun, though I can't imagine ever using that setting. :smt077


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> WITH stun, though I can't imagine ever using that setting. :smt077


"Spock... analysis?!?!"

"He's toast, Captain."


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

1. HK USPc .45
2. HK P2000
3. HK USP .45 
4. Makarov
5. Some kind of small revolver.

:mrgreen:


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


>


I knew you'd like that, Shipwreck. I came close to a P99 last weekend but the Px4 won out.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*M1-Garand*
*P99* (Although I can't seem to locate a local gun shop that keeps them in stock, Gander Mtn. had one, but now is gone)
*another 1911* (full size)
*Some type of revolver
AR-15
*


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

1) 1911 of some kind
2) AR-15 style
3) FN FAL
4) USP Tactical .45
5) UMP 45

and yes they are all within reasonalbe reach!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*My Wish List...*

1. S & W MP40 Compact
2. S & W MP45
3. SW1911 DK or Sc
4. S & W Model 460XVR in S & W Emergency Survival Kit.
5. Ruger Stainless Super Redhawk 44 Mag.

If I win the lottery my list is subject to change and if my wife is reading this, I'm just kidding I'm never going to buy another gun.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Not sure if this will happen but I'd like to get
Colt Python blued 4inch
S&W fiftieth anniversary M29
Semi-auto 12ga riot gun possibly a Remington
XD9 Tactical
Another Glock either 17 or 26


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

1.	RRA M4 carbine in 9mm
2.	H&K P7M8 commemorative
3.	LMT monolith M4 
4.	Sig X5 9mm
5.	Kahr PT9 Novak


Clyde very nice K3 good luck in finding the kits for it,
See you over on PCT.

Dorian


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

S&W 686 4" bbl
Beretta Onyx o/u 12 ga
Beretta CX4 carbine
RRA Entry Tactical
Beretta PX4 Storm


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Maximo,

M&P .45? Is that just a wish or do you know something we don't? Last I knew there wasn't a .45 version. That would sure be cool though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It will be out later in the year, supposedly...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> *P99* (Although I can't seem to locate a local gun shop that keeps them in stock, Gander Mtn. had one, but now is gone)


NC, eh? I know where there's one currently in stock. Only one, though.  Message me if you are interested.


----------



## Buckshot (Jul 3, 2006)

My next five good Lord willing are;
SA 1911 A1
M&P 40 compact
Px4 40 compact (if and when)
Another P-99
Something class 3.:smt067


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buckshot said:


> Another P-99


U da man!


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

*(Constrained) Next 5 Wishlist from the UK...*

1. Taurus .38/.357 LBR (long barreled revolver) 
2. Ruger Old Army .44 BP Revolver
3. Taurus .22 LBR
4. Westlake .22 Long Pistol (Buckmark conversion)
5. Falcon .177 pneumatic air pistol

(Other than black powder, we're not allowed any firearms of normal handgun dimensions, so all cartridge pistols have long barrels and 'coat hanger' balance rods sprouting rearwards from the grip :smt022 )


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

1) MP5
2) Rem 700 CDL in 308
3) S&W 460
4) S&W Kit Gun
5) Kimber 22 LR bolt action


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ adding the Sig Mosquito.....*

~ i think i want to add a Sig Skeeter on my list....they look like a fun little stinger... I've looked at them twice now......


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Scratch the S&W 686. It's no longer a "next". It's a beauty!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*It's A 686 Movement....*



falshman70 said:


> Scratch the S&W 686. It's no longer a "next". It's a beauty!


Congradulations!!!!!:smt082 Your gonna love it!!!!:smt068


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Scratch the S&W 686. It's no longer a "next". It's a beauty!


Where are the pics?????:mrgreen:


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

1. Springfield Custom Loaded FULL-SIZE 1911-A1
2. Springfield Service Model 5" Lightweight, Bi-Tone
3. Custom Loaded Champion 1911-A1 
4. Standard M1A Rifle
5. Loaded Standard M1A Rifle

_A man can never have to many Springfield firearms_


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Scratch the S&W 686. It's no longer a "next". It's a beauty!


Yeah, we want pictures of the new bouncing baby gun!  You are going to love it. I adore mine... it makes me look good. :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Crossed one off my list too.. Bushy A3 - I'm gonna _try_ to resist the temptation to load it up with 20 lbs of gadgets, but it'll at least get a red-dot, rail fore-end, and light.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Very, very nice. Congrats, man!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

And I have to add one to my list. Our Sigs finally arrived and I got to handle the 1911 AO. I want one now. So I have six on my list! LOL!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just in the past month, my list has changed...

I have that Keltec P32 now.

And, as much as I love my P99s, I don't think I will get a QA P99 after all. I messed with one today in Houston - even w/ the OD green frame - just like I wanted. I just don't like the trigger as much as I do w/ the A/S. So, I'll be contect w/ my 3 A/S guns now (P99, P99c and a SW999).

I think all that's out right now that I want is maybe another 1911 again 1 day (I currently have none, but have owned several over the years) and a FN PS90 carbine. DOn't think there's anything else out there I want right now...


----------

